# Coming home from Rouen, WITH THE VAN!



## carol (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi all, at last insurers haven't written it off! The little green thing lives to fight another day! I do have to drive it to the ferry to get to Portsmouth, then hopefully on to Bradford! :bow:


----------



## runnach (Jun 2, 2014)

Excellent news for you!!!....Have they agreed to pay for repairs ? 

Channa


----------



## Byronic (Jun 2, 2014)

Great news.....consider going to the local campsite to get your breath back.


----------



## molly 2 (Jun 2, 2014)

channa said:


> Excellent news for you!!!....Have they agreed to pay for repairs ?
> 
> Channa



Will you have to drive with your new sun roof open or closed ,have a safe trip baz


----------



## carol (Jun 2, 2014)

channa said:


> Excellent news for you!!!....Have they agreed to pay for repairs ?
> 
> Channa


Well I've presumed so! Don't frighten me I'm just starting to feel positive!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 2, 2014)

YAAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOO !!! :banana::wacko::rockroll:  

:drive:

Fantastic news!

Take care and drive safe. The mean green machine was destined to live to fight another day!  xx


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 2, 2014)

*perspex*

When you get back just get a big piece of clear perspex stuck in the hole you'll have a great view of the sky oops! I meant STARS  when your laid in bed.:wacko:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 2, 2014)

runnach said:


> Staring at the stars would have been more appropriate, Annie :rolleyes2:



Tsk! Those Scots have such filthy minds! :rolleyes2: :raofl:


----------



## wendywo (Jun 2, 2014)

Great news Carol have a safe trip home and well done keeping it together big hug .


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 2, 2014)

runnach said:


> Staring at the stars would have been more appropriate, Annie :rolleyes2:


 
I'm from the north they are hard to find up here. And we do it with our eyes shut up ere you naughty peeps

Am I making it worse


----------



## Byronic (Jun 2, 2014)

To think Rouen came so close to forever being renamed as "Ruin", well by WCers at least


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 2, 2014)

*The green machine lives*

Hi Carol,

Best news ever it must be a great relief for you. Now just head for the channel and avoid all towns with any bridges,good luck and keep up the Blogs we need them till you get home.


Regards John & Pat. :cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::cool1::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::raofl::raofl::raofl::raofl::raofl::raofl::raofl::raofl::raofl::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive::drive:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 2, 2014)

Well done Carol ...we have had our fingers crossed for you.

regards Rob and Sue


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 2, 2014)

Delighted to hear the good news. Safe journey home


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 2, 2014)

Great news, but I have to find something to do now instead of constantly checking how you are getting on


----------



## splitty67 (Jun 2, 2014)

Great result Carol, we're all really happy for you. The Perspex roof jokingly suggested by Annie might not be such a bad idea you know, or maybe even a ragtop sliding sunroof. After all, what are you? about four foot and a fag paper??? it's not as if you need the headroom (unlike me). Now get your short arse back to old Blighty and don't go wandering off again.


----------



## Makzine (Jun 2, 2014)

Great news, so glad for you.  Old V dubs never die they just get lower :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053: Sorry couldn't resist.  Safe journey home Carol :wave:


----------



## francophile1947 (Jun 2, 2014)

Excellent news Carol - really pleased for you:cheers::goodluck:


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jun 2, 2014)

Great news Carol
hope things get sorted once your back in Blighty.

tranivanman


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 2, 2014)

brilliant news ,so pleased your going to keep your pride and joy .good luck on the way back 

graham


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jun 2, 2014)

We are in Sheffield, so if ya get with a couple hours south of us, i'll gladly come and try to help ya get back home, or follow you home in case you need any assistance.!

jt


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 2, 2014)

*mark61*

Has Mark got there to help you with the taup & tape as we have not had an update from or about that nice young man yet. And we are all hooked like its the forums very own soap opera so we need the episode updates its been more exiting than Tina getting bumped of in corrie. :goodluck::goodluck::lol-049:


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 2, 2014)

Excellent news Carol , Safe Journey home ,

Steve


----------



## stonedaddy (Jun 2, 2014)

*Yup yup yup*

Great news you pest. Now just keep your eye out for low flying aircraft.
.... Tom ....


----------



## n brown (Jun 2, 2014)

if you hit another low bridge,try not to lose your head


----------



## Robmac (Jun 2, 2014)

Let us know when you're safely back Carol. Don't keep us in suspension.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 2, 2014)

Great news Carol but try not to get lost coming home.

See you soon I hope.


----------



## lebesset (Jun 2, 2014)

carol said:


> Well I've presumed so! Don't frighten me I'm just starting to feel positive!



try bigvanrepairs in leeds and some others [ mr google will guide you ]for a quote before discussing if they will scrap it , then if they do you will know how much to offer them for the scrap ! wheras they are quoting out of a book for the value of the vehicle as a runner , they have a lot more flexibility on the scrap value


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 2, 2014)

good news at last. have you any fingernails left? safe trip home.:dance:


----------



## Bushtrekker (Jun 2, 2014)

*Brilliant news.*

That's great Carol, hopefully you will get sorted now x


----------



## Bushtrekker (Jun 2, 2014)

*Brilliant news.*

That's great Carol, hopefully you will get sorted now x


----------



## Tbear (Jun 2, 2014)

Carol,

Be careful driving topless through France.

We are in Peterborough if you are using the A1. Let us know if and when you are coming past and I will PM you a phone number if I'm around.


Richard


----------



## Martin P (Jun 2, 2014)

Standing by near junction 10 m40 
Go girl go


----------



## gipsy_jo (Jun 2, 2014)

great news Take Care :wave: Jo


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 2, 2014)

After following the updates and all the doubt great to here the news that your Yorkshire bound, have a steady and safe journey.


----------



## janegam (Jun 2, 2014)

Brilliant news Carol - so grateful nothing as bad as ever happened to me - huge sigh of relief when you can speak the language again!
Let us know what happens.


----------



## frontslide (Jun 2, 2014)

Any pics of damage?


----------



## moonshadow (Jun 2, 2014)

Have only just picked up on this misadventure. Poor you. I think you have been extremely brave and strong to have dealt with all this on your own. Catch up with you soon!


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 2, 2014)

Great news Carol, so pleased you are getting to bring the van home.  You have so much support and backing on here, if you gave your route back through the UK, you would probably get folks from on here standing next to the roads waving flags, showing how much they care, I'd be first in the queue.:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## slowpace (Jun 2, 2014)

hi carol been readiing this all the way glad it all gd 

 you some lady glade you ok stay safe


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 2, 2014)

yorkieowl said:


> Great news Carol, so pleased you are getting to bring the van home.  You have so much support and backing on here, if you gave your route back through the UK, you would probably get folks from on here standing next to the roads waving flags, showing how much they care, I'd be first in the queue.:banana::banana::banana::banana:


I live next to East Midlands Airport, if she needs help near here for the last leg of the journey then we will gladly assist, Wednesday I am going to Calais shopping but available all other times


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jun 2, 2014)

Great news Carol hope you have a good trip back and the weathers kind to you .


----------



## MaryMC (Jun 2, 2014)

OH Carol, thats great news, safe journey back. 
Been away this weekend up to Hesket Newmarket on the edge of the Lake District with my brother so no internet. Just saw your post on here really pleased for you. I spent last night in the van in the carpark outside A and E dept at Carlisle hospital with a plaster on my ankle. I had to get one of the nurses to wheel me out to the van in a wheelchair because I couldn't manage to use the crutches they gave me because of my wrist.    I told you about  spraining my ankle last weekend at the music festival, the swelling wasn't going down and i started to get pins and needles in my toes and pains up my leg.  So I called at A and E on my way back home at about 9pm eventually saw a doctor, had an xray and guess what? I have cracked the bone at the bottom of my Tibia/Fibia which ever is the one that goes down the outside of my leg. They stuck a temporary plaster on at about 1am and told me to go to the fracture clinic at 9.15am today.  I have been to that fracture clinic so many times lately they will be inviting me to the christmas party.  Anyway, after sitting for 2 1/2 hours I eventually saw the doctor. she told me I didn't need to have a plaster on and gave me this blow up splint to wear when i am walking about. I could have kissed her.  The thought of another plaster on for 6 weeks curtailing my plans for the summer.
So when you get your van sorted and i get my ankle sorted Onions Babes will be on the road again. 
I think a special Carols Van and Marys bones repaired meet will have to be organised to celebrate. Any body interested put your names down not sure where or when we can have it. details later.
Take care and safe driving and go and buy yourself a decent bl***y sat nav that shows as many hazards as possible. x


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 3, 2014)

Brill news Carol, i am on standby J34 & 35 M1 if you need anything on route xxx just ring me xxx


----------



## Deleted member 23433 (Jun 3, 2014)

Have a safe journey home and glad it all worked out ok in the end.
You have been an extremely brave lady.


----------



## dave and mary (Jun 3, 2014)

We are so pleased that you are on your way, and that the little green van goes on, safe trip and see you soon.



PS do we need another fix it meet lol.

PPS remember you have lots of friends along your rout home so if you need help or anything give a shout one of us will be about to help.


 :drive:     :drive:


----------



## MikeH (Jun 3, 2014)

If you`re going by J23/M6 and need any help just give me a shout. I`ll pm my mobile number.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 3, 2014)

Any problems on the way home & I think you just need to post on here. 
The nearest member would be out with tea, sympathy & gaffer tape in no time.
:ditto:
I'm presuming that the little sign should actually say "ditto"


----------



## pochaie (Jun 3, 2014)

*Goodbye France*

Glad to see the news, take care on the way home and if you are coming from Dieppe don't forget to ring and get your discount for being over 60.. lol


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 3, 2014)

*Job Done ?*

Hope all is progressing to plan.

    Now sit down and start working on the tale of this adventure and how you overcame it . You could use it as your party piece for years to come !

     Just HOW high was this tunnel /mousehole ? was it for pedestrians only ?:wave:


----------



## Deleted member 25439 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Well Done You*

I hope you're having a safe journey home, and the whole nightmare will soon be behind you.  Best wishes

Fran and Dave


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 3, 2014)

*The green machine lives*

Hi Campers,


Is there any news yet,has she crossed back to Blighty, any soft top Campervan about.:boat::boat::scared::scared::cool1::cool1::banana::banana::drive::drive::drive::drive:

Snowbirds.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 3, 2014)

snowbirds said:


> Is there any news yet,has she crossed back to Blighty, any soft top Campervan about.


We have been waiting but she has not driven up here yetView attachment 23037


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 3, 2014)

*the suspence.*

Do we know where Carol is, has the roof been taped up?  is she in France/England on the M1 or the A1 its all gone very quiet or has she found some fabulous rural wilding spot and having a recharge. And what happened to Mark 61 did he get there.


----------



## Tbear (Jun 3, 2014)

I know Carol has issues with internet access but with the number of folk on here on medication, the suspense my well kill someone soon.

Richard


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 3, 2014)

*Us airforce*

I heard the US Airforce have diverted from India Ocean to Dover to search the Channel for the Green Machine and Carol.lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:

Snowbirds.


----------



## lebesset (Jun 3, 2014)

pochaie said:


> Glad to see the news, take care on the way home and if you are coming from Dieppe don't forget to ring and get your discount for being over 60.. lol



over 60's discount ????

is there such a thing on idlines dieppe newhaven ...I see the promos box on the internet but don't have a code  !


----------



## mark61 (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes, got to Carol at about 6 pm yesterday 

Tarpaulin gaffer taped down, and held on with 2 ratchet straps. Unfortunately I didn't buy enough gaffer tape, even worse the gaffer tape would have had trouble sticking shite to a blanket, thats a builders term BTW lol 

We drove to an aires in Dieppe. Luckily, another forum member was at the aires in Dieppe with a roll of quality Italian gaffer,lol, so was able to stick tarpaulin down a bit better. 

Left Carol at about 10 ish I think, and headed for Calais. 

Carol is booked in on a ferry from Dieppe sometime this eve.


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 3, 2014)

mark61 said:


> Yes, got to Carol at about 6 pm yesterday
> 
> Tarpaulin gaffer taped down, and held on with 2 ratchet straps. Unfortunately I didn't buy enough gaffer tape, even worse the gaffer tape would have had trouble sticking shite to a blanket, thats a builders term BTW lol
> 
> ...



Well done Sir Galahad.:wave:


----------



## Martin P (Jun 3, 2014)

Well done that man
Nice one Mark


----------



## horshamjack (Jun 3, 2014)

mark61 said:


> Yes, got to Carol at about 6 pm yesterday
> 
> Tarpaulin gaffer taped down, and held on with 2 ratchet straps. Unfortunately I didn't buy enough gaffer tape, even worse the gaffer tape would have had trouble sticking shite to a blanket, thats a builders term BTW lol
> 
> ...



Well done Mark great effort you should be commended 
The response suggestion's etc to Carol's plight from the members was fantastic also ..A nice end :lol-053:
And the Green Machine roll's on


----------



## mark61 (Jun 3, 2014)

Well, that is the easy bit done, but at least Carol and her MH will be back in the UK early tomorrow.

The drive from Rouen to Dieppe couldn't have been easier. It's going to be a long drive in the UK, and the tarpaulin will need some attention and more gaffer taping before long. 

It was an absolute pleasure to help out, Carol is lovely and considering the circumstances we managed to have a few laughs too. Hopefully we left her feeling a bit better, and a wee bit closer to home.


----------



## Tbear (Jun 3, 2014)

That's a well done from me as well Mark.

If she is on the 23.00 which docks at 04.00, she could clear London before the rush hour and then a leisurely trip north. 

Richard


----------



## Admin (Jun 3, 2014)

mark61 said:


> Well, that is the easy bit done, but at least Carol and her MH will be back in the UK early tomorrow.
> 
> The drive from Rouen to Dieppe couldn't have been easier. It's going to be a long drive in the UK, and the tarpaulin will need some attention and more gaffer taping before long.
> 
> It was an absolute pleasure to help out, Carol is lovely and considering the circumstances we managed to have a few laughs too. Hopefully we left her feeling a bit better, and a wee bit closer to home.



Thank you Mark, you have done what a lot of members wished they could have done.

I know it is a small gesture but your Full Membership is now free.


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 3, 2014)

*Top job -star member*

Hi Mark,

Fantastic job, you are the Star of Wild Camping,I can see the distance you drove to help Carol from Austria a fair run, you are truly a top man,we all owe you a few beers and retake of the rescue.I will buy you a few hopefully at a meet in the near future.


Regards Snowbirds.:wave::wave:



mark61 said:


> Well, that is the easy bit done, but at least Carol and her MH will be back in the UK early tomorrow.
> 
> The drive from Rouen to Dieppe couldn't have been easier. It's going to be a long drive in the UK, and the tarpaulin will need some attention and more gaffer taping before long.
> 
> It was an absolute pleasure to help out, Carol is lovely and considering the circumstances we managed to have a few laughs too. Hopefully we left her feeling a bit better, and a wee bit closer to home.


----------



## n brown (Jun 3, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Admin (Jun 3, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## mark61 (Jun 3, 2014)

Admin said:


> Thank you Mark, you have done what a lot of members wished they could have done.
> 
> I know it is a small gesture but your Full Membership is now free.



Thank you very much, that is very nice of you.

It wouldn't have happened with out the work you put in here.

Thanks again.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 3, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 3, 2014)

It's good to know Carol is back on her way home , well done Mark for being the knight in shiny gaffer tape .

@Carol you still have an open invite to stop off here on your long haul 


(@admin I don't want a freebie lol )


----------



## vwalan (Jun 3, 2014)

well done mark . she will be thanking you for ever . great help to her . a true traveler.


----------



## Tbear (Jun 3, 2014)

That's great news and I am sure nobody has forgotten your part in it all either David.

Richard


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 3, 2014)

there has been some great help for carol on here and the ones that went out of there way to help her physically should be thanked .also i think many of us have tried to do what we could morally . but more than anything we should say a well done to carol for being brave and having the guts to get her van back home to England .it would have challenged anybody's stamina and gut determination .WELL DONE


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 3, 2014)

*Hollywood star*

Hi Filmbuffs,

I think we could sell Carols Travels to Hollywood with Carol as Cameron Diaz and Mark as Bruce Willis in a film called, "The last Bridge in Rouen"or " Race for the Channel".We may need some co stars,please apply below :

Cast and Crew.:anyone:


------------------------


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 3, 2014)

We would just like to say to Carol, well done for being so brave!! We have felt very frustrated because we couldn't physically do anything to help  but could only follow the thread, and we have nothing but admiration for those that got stuck in and did their best for you. Wints always has plenty of good advice, and the man on the ground, Mark for giving us all hope that everything would be ok. Everybody that posted with offers of help and support were magnificent, and the thing that shined through at the end of the day was the amount of people that simply cared and were wishing for a good outcome, well done everyone..... proud to be members!!

     Carol, have a safe journey home, and if you have any problems en route, post them on here. You will have support all the way, until we hear that you are safely home!

Regards Rog and Chris.   (RoaminRog)


----------



## dave and mary (Jun 3, 2014)

What a wonderful group this is so much help and so much support. We for one are so proud to be displaying the green W in our windscreen.





  :drive:       :drive:


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 3, 2014)

I couldn't have put it any better Rog , I'm a newb to this forum and cannot believe the cameraderie I have seen , I feel proud to be a member of such a fine community . 

I look forward to meeting a few on one of the upcoming rallies / meets and shaking a few hands , ( not to mention a little giggle at the patched up green machine ) sorry Carol  

Wints and Mark have been absolute diamonds in helping Carol out and deserve a few drinks ( unless they are in the driving seat on the morrow of such shenanigans ) .


Steve


----------



## Admin (Jun 3, 2014)

I am sorry if people feel that I singled out Mark to give "Full Member Free" to, EVERYONE who has helped has my thanks. The fact is that more than 20 of the posters in this thread are already "Full Member Free" for previous contributions that they have made to our community. And I have add a few more to my list that I will sort later this month.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 3, 2014)

No need to feel sorry at all, it was very generous and power to your elbow!!

Regards Rog.


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 3, 2014)

Admin said:


> I am sorry if people feel that I singled out Mark to give "Full Member Free" to. The fact is that more than 20 of the posters in this thread are already "Full Member Free" for previous contributions that they have made to our community. And I have add a few more to my list that I will sort later this month.



Don't be daft no-one I'm sure thinks Mark has been singled out to receive such a fantastic honour for what he would have done in any other situation , the fact that the forum is here is enough to give us all hope and reassurance should any of us need help or advice . 

Mark has been a shoulder to lean on for Carol , who I'm sure needed it , if you think he deserves free membership then I'm sure we all agree with you 

Steve


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 3, 2014)

*good on you Phil*

I for one think it's brilliant that you are able to reward Mark for his efforts he went out of his way to help a fellow camper taking time out of his and his families holiday. :king:


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 3, 2014)

snowbirds said:


> Hi Filmbuffs,
> 
> I think we could sell Carols Travels to Hollywood with Carol as Cameron Diaz and Mark as Bruce Willis in a film called, "The last Bridge in Rouen"or " Race for the Channel".We may need some co stars,please apply below :
> 
> ...


Can I try for the part of 'The last Twat on Twitter', it is a non speaking part but I am good at that


----------



## n brown (Jun 3, 2014)

so Carol will soon beheaded home and will soon lift the lid on the hole storey


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 3, 2014)

n brown said:


> so Carol will soon beheaded home and will soon lift the lid on the hole storey



I wonder who will be the first to feel Carol's wrath lol


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 3, 2014)

Admin said:


> I am sorry if people feel that I singled out Mark to give "Full Member Free" to, EVERYONE who has helped has my thanks.



Those complaints are both petulant and churlish!
John


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 3, 2014)

n brown said:


> so Carol will soon beheaded home and will soon lift the lid on the hole storey


She has to stop for a Dental appointment, she is booked in for some bridge work


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 3, 2014)

tezza so cruel 

just think of poor old carol chugging away on some of the worst motorways to get her little frogger back to bradford or is it hull ?


 you have no heart


----------



## Tasmania (Jun 3, 2014)

It's good to hear Carol is homeward bound, the support on hear has been fantastic and I'm sure a massive comfort to her. Hope I never need to call on you for the same, but nice to know someone's out there with advice and help.
I have driven through Rouen, it's a strange set up, why does the motorway end in the city center???


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 3, 2014)

*T4 Convertible*

I think she could be onto a winner with the T4 Convertible.:lol-053:


----------



## vwalan (Jun 3, 2014)

Tasmania said:


> It's good to hear Carol is homeward bound, the support on hear has been fantastic and I'm sure a massive comfort to her. Hope I never need to call on you for the same, but nice to know someone's out there with advice and help.
> I have driven through Rouen, it's a strange set up, why does the motorway end in the city center???



avoid toll roads . avoid motor ways . avoid dual carriageways if there is a smaller local road close by . much better way to travel. why anyone uses a motorway in france amazes me . spain as well. the small roads very often run beside the motorways and are quiet.


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 3, 2014)

In Carols case I think she needs the fastest route home to get things sorted and reeeeeelaxxx


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 3, 2014)

StevenJ said:


> In Carols case I think she needs the fastest route home to get things sorted and reeeeeelaxxx


She will be home soon, she stopped to buy a new hat but was not best pleased when she looked in the mirror
View attachment 23039


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 3, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> She will be home soon, she stopped to buy a new hat but was not best pleased when she looked in the mirror
> View attachment 23039



I guess that was the wind blowing back through the tunnel


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 3, 2014)

StevenJ said:


> I guess that was the wind blowing back through the tunnel


I might lie low for a few days,:danger:


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 3, 2014)

Don't worry tezza , I'll point her in the right direction of your indiscretions


----------



## yorkieowl (Jun 3, 2014)

Just catching up, Carol should now be back in Blighty, (10.30pm), so hopefully feels a bit more relaxed for the rest of her journey back to Yorkshire.  Mark you are a true gent, thank you for helping Carol in her hour of need. Its times like these when I feel proud to be a member on this forum, you are all stars, and when Carol comes on tomorrow you can start cracking all the jokes...poor lass is never gonna live it down, heehee :wacko:  oh Tezza33 see you've already made a good start, and Mr Browns was very funny too.:wacko:

Forgot to add ... Carol you are one hell of a brave lady, well done you!


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 3, 2014)

I'll be honest ,Carol has more balls than me ... I want to drive through Europe at some point but am absolutely bricking it driving on the wrong side of the road ...... 

through my job I drive over 40 - 50 thousand miles per year in the UK , still worrying about driving "over there " 

Fair play to her even though this latest trip went pete tonge

:bow::bow:


----------



## wendywo (Jun 3, 2014)

yorkieowl said:


> Just catching up, Carol should now be back in Blighty, (10.30pm), so hopefully feels a bit more relaxed for the rest of her journey back to Yorkshire.  Mark you are a true gent, thank you for helping Carol in her hour of need. Its times like these when I feel proud to be a member on this forum, you are all stars, and when Carol comes on tomorrow you can start cracking all the jokes...poor lass is never gonna live it down, heehee :wacko:  oh Tezza33 see you've already made a good start, and Mr Browns was very funny too.:wacko:
> 
> Forgot to add ... Carol you are one hell of a brave lady, well done you!



Well said what an ordeal to go through all on your own abroad     a very strong lady .....I hope things get better from now on Carol good luck with the last leg of the journey..


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 3, 2014)

StevenJ said:


> I'll be honest ,Carol has more balls than me ... I want to drive through Europe at some point but am absolutely bricking it driving on the wrong side of the road ......
> 
> through my job I drive over 40 - 50 thousand miles per year in the UK , still worrying about driving "over there "
> 
> ...


It is easier than you think, I only have problems when I come home after a long trip away because you concentrate more over there but then fall back in to a relaxed mode here, I leave Tesco's in Dover going the wrong way round the island more times here than in Europe


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 3, 2014)

Does anyone do lessons for driving on the wrong side of the road ??


----------



## vwalan (Jun 3, 2014)

easy abroad . just hug the kerb . cant beat rhd in france or lhd in uk. 
my lads were taught in both . one day rhd . next lhd . they dont even care at all now . 
ideal mirror is one of the truck style wide angle lens ones on the left hand side . but keep the normal mirror as well. 
the wide angle is good to see movement etc not too good for reversing with.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 3, 2014)

StevenJ said:


> Does anyone do lessons for driving on the wrong side of the road ??


I tried it in Staffordshire but those snooty ba$tards kept tooting at me and I had to move back to the left


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 3, 2014)

I am quite serious , I've worked out that during my working life I have travelled approximately 1.5 + million miles , and yet the thought of travelling in Europe has me like a quivering wreck ... tips advice , number for your hypnotist all greatly welcomed 


I'd ask Carol for help but .............................


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 3, 2014)

vwalan said:


> easy abroad . just hug the kerb . cant beat rhd in france or lhd in uk.
> my lads were taught in both . one day rhd . next lhd . they dont even care at all now .
> ideal mirror is one of the truck style wide angle lens ones on the left hand side . but keep the normal mirror as well.
> the wide angle is good to see movement etc not too good for reversing with.




Easy for you to say Al I hardly understood your post mate


----------



## n brown (Jun 3, 2014)

in Portugal i had a rhd merc 308 and a lhd car, which i drove as suited me- no problem! but my son in law had a merc 308,but lhd . i just couldn't drive it ! it was a mirror image of my own motor -weird !


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 3, 2014)

StevenJ said:


> I am quite serious , I've worked out that during my working life I have travelled approximately 1.5 + million miles , and yet the thought of travelling in Europe has me like a quivering wreck ... tips advice , number for your hypnotist all greatly welcomed
> 
> 
> I'd ask Carol for help but .............................


It really is easy, and as we have said on other threads the French do not rush a Motorhome that is going slow, when it is safe to do so pull over to let them pass, to quote a famous Chinese philosopher 
*“Be not afraid of moving slowly. Be afraid of standing still.” 
*


----------



## mark61 (Jun 3, 2014)

StevenJ said:


> I am quite serious , I've worked out that during my working life I have travelled approximately 1.5 + million miles , and yet the thought of travelling in Europe has me like a quivering wreck ... tips advice , number for your hypnotist all greatly welcomed
> 
> 
> I'd ask Carol for help but .............................



I think the best tip is just go and do it.
The best bit, is France is so close. Barring peak holidays, the roads are empty by UK standards, you could drive for miles on the wrong side of the road before anyone noticed. lol


----------



## Bushtrekker (Jun 4, 2014)

*I was in Derbyshire last week.*



tezza33 said:


> I tried it in Staffordshire but those snooty ba$tards kept tooting at me and I had to move back to the left



The roads in the Peaks are so narrow you can only drive in the middle


----------



## dave and mary (Jun 4, 2014)

6.55 AM     4/6/ 2014 where is she now ?   any more information please.








  :drive:  :drive:


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 4, 2014)

dave and mary said:


> 6.55 AM     4/6/ 2014 where is she now ?   any more information please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wellwas told she home this was at approx 4/35am


----------



## snowbirds (Jun 4, 2014)

*Home alone*

Hi Carol,

Are we there yet and can i take the Bunting down in Hertfordshire,It' hasn't been up since the Queen Coronation.I won't now what to do all day once all the excitement is over.:dance::dance:


Snowbirds.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 4, 2014)

I should think Carol is tucked up in bed having a loooong sleep. The journey home must have been very stressful for her.
Way to go gal!


----------



## Jwmrobinson (Jun 4, 2014)

StevenJ said:


> Does anyone do lessons for driving on the wrong side of the road ??



Skyscanner launches UK's first left-hand driving school | Mail Online


----------



## StevenJ (Jun 4, 2014)

I take umbrage at the incompetent statement , you can hardly call a person incompetent with the amount of mileage I do and without incident or accident .

Lack of confidence in a country I haven't driven in is my issue. 

I would rather attend a driving course such has been offered by skyscanner than make myself look incompetent on arrival in a foreign country with different driving rules and laws.

It's like saying jump in that cherry picker and drive it ( without training ) , imagine the potential carnage.

I will quite happily make use of the training being offered and take on board any reasonable advice , after Carols incident it seems we have all learnt something !!

Steve


----------



## lebesset (Jun 4, 2014)

my wife happily drove our LHD 7.5 tonne motorhome in the states , but has no confidence in driving our LHD3.5 tonne motorhome in europe , completely at home with our RHD car though 
I think it is perhaps because our american motorhome was auto , but our hymer isn't and she has the odd moment of doubt looking for the gears ..not good ; I once went to a Bridge tournament in france with a friend who was a designer for Ford , I rented a renault 4 with the gearstick in the dash ...he drove a couple of Km , went white , stopped and said ...I can't do this !

but driving in france with a RHD car is as simple as driving in the UK , for many years Italian trucks were RHD because it was easier on narrow italian roads !
I always say to people who ask what it is like ...have you ever overtaken anyone ? it's just like that ...you were driving on the right

having said all that I have met a lot of french motorhomers who say they couldn't go to the UK so it's not just we british that have this strange idea that it's difficult driving on the other side!


----------



## mark61 (Jun 4, 2014)

If it's a confidence issue, I don't see any harm in doing a course.  Although if you are a confident driver over here, you'll be fine over there.  Important road signs are much the same, most are pretty obvious and a few won't make any sense what so ever. 
There is a slightly different driving culture abroad, don't expect many European drivers to even understand the concept of keeping a braking distance, on a busy motorway expect drivers to indicate and then pull in front of you, it's normal to them, especially in Germany, and it works fine in practice (well, most of the time, lol)


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 4, 2014)

i love the driver that thinks he knows how to drive ,and says he is knows how to drive  .truth is we are all learning to drive untill we stop driving .we  never stop learning realy always some new experience to be learned .


----------



## Beemer (Jun 4, 2014)

I passed my bike and car test in germany, a few years back (cough).. although, to date i have probably now driven/ridden more miles in Uk, I still find it more logical to travel on the right side of the road.  It can cause problems for me in UK tho! 
Recently whilst riding down an empty route in UK, I came to a junction and realised I was sat on the right side of the road, watching vehicles travelling on the correct side!!! i was on the motorbike at the time, so sheepishly got off it and pushed it to the kerb, and got my act together before riding off.


----------



## Makzine (Jun 4, 2014)

I do think that we are going off topic here somewhat :rulez: and without reading every post :sleep-040: do we know if Carol and the Green Machine got back safely:anyone:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 4, 2014)

i am shure she will let us know how she is going on as soon as she has got settled back home .

and we all know how threads get changed  throughout its run, as in life conversations digress a little


----------



## Bushtrekker (Jun 4, 2014)

*I've driven on the left a few times.*

France was no problem with right hand drive and I didn't have too many problems in California apart from the weird rules at traffic lights and the fact that they don't seem to have manual gearboxes. Portugal was a nightmare as it was the first time I'd driven a left hand drive vehicle and they seem to have forgotten that roads are supposed to have edges, not to mention the warning the day we arrived about bandits hijacking cars in the hills.  My biggest problem was explaining to the landlord's topless daughter, sunbathing next to the pool who didn't speak English that I'd handed the case keys with the car keys at Birmingham and needed pliers to open the case


----------



## lebesset (Jun 4, 2014)

where are these photos carol , everyone except mark is dying to see them !!!


----------



## stonedaddy (Jun 5, 2014)

*The French road runner.*



mark61 said:


> It was an absolute pleasure to help out, Carol is lovely and considering the circumstances we managed to have a few laughs too. [/U][/B]Hopefully we left her feeling a bit better, and a wee bit closer to home.



Just wondered if there is anyone else on this forum who don't know her.

Well done Mark you done a great job for our little pest and Wintonion.

Phil now I am a new mate of Marks (really) can I smell a bit of free membership coming on. (Oh OK point taken).
.... Tom ....


----------



## runnach (Jun 5, 2014)

And never the fault of the highly competent driver, who happens not to be as competent as they think? perhaps signage isnt badly placed, Design is pretty universal? and missing is a thread in itself would a competent driver apportion blame ?

channa


----------



## n brown (Jun 5, 2014)

here's a case just resolved in Bath. the offending sign high up to the left as drivers were trying to avoid collisions  on a busy left turn ,many of whom were visitors,pulled in hundreds of thousands in revenue .Bath is full of signs,hundreds of them,and road systems are changing as different ''experts'' put their oar in .very confusing place ! 
anyway they had to remove it and pay everybody back. good 
Council to write off ALL Dorchester Street bus gate fines | Bath Chronicle


----------



## Tbear (Jun 5, 2014)

If you manage to locate the sign you are looking for, there's a tree or a bloomin lorry in front of it.

Richard


----------



## antiqueman (Jun 7, 2014)

Admin said:


> I am sorry if people feel that I singled out Mark to give "Full Member Free" to, EVERYONE who has helped has my thanks. The fact is that more than 20 of the posters in this thread are already "Full Member Free" for previous contributions that they have made to our community. And I have add a few more to my list that I will sort later this month.



It's the help that matters and membership here is only peanuts more than free, I vote give admin free membership :heart:


----------

